# Health insurance rant.



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

So, I've been on medical assistance since forever. But I turn 21 soon, and they're going to kick me off. I don't have 200 a month for a plan, as I'm a student. My mum doesn't have health insurance either, so I can't be put on her plan.

I'm on my last pair of contacts, and I don't have glasses. My insurance coverage is for my town 4 hours away from my college town, so I haven't been to the doctor's or anything in like 2 years. My eye doctor won't let me reorder contacts because I haven't had my yearly check up.

I'm feeling so ridiculously hopeless right now.
I'm a full time college student. I have loans to pay back, rent to pay, books to buy, and a bunch of other crap to worry about. I don't even have a car because I can't afford it. I live as minimally as possible, but it's still not enough.
I feed into a system that can't even freaking help me out because apparently at 21 you should be able to afford the ridiculous US college tuition, crazy high student rent, and health insurance?

I don't know what I'm going to do. I'm not really worried about the doctors, I'm generally healthy, and I can get birth control for free at Planned Parenthood, but I need contacts and glasses.


----------

